# Limping after sleeping



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

The past few days Penny has been limping on one of her back legs after she naps for a long time. I have tried to feel around all of her legs or gently move them, and I can't find any sore areas. She doesn't act like she is in pain except for the limping. Could it just be from sleeping on her leg weird, or could it be something else? I would have taken her to the vet of course if she wasn't putting weight on it or the limping didn't stop, but it seems to be going away after a few minutes. What do you guys think, should I get it checked out ASAP? She will be going in for a yearly exam and her rabies shot in about a week and a half otherwise.

Oh, I also wanted to add that she has lost a little weight since I started cutting back her food. I can actually feel her ribs a little now and she doesn't look like a sausage


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It could be a lot of things.
Like you said, sleeping on her leg..

Maybe she has some pain in her muscles? (don't know the english word)

When you go for your yearly exam, just let the vet take a look at it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilly has arthritis, so sometimes when she sleeps for long periods of time, it gets stiff and she limps. Does it seem to feel better after she's up for a little? If so, it may just be her getting a bit stiff after sleeping on it... If it continues to bother her, I'd take a trip to the vet to get it checked out.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This sounds like a little arthritis to me. Just like our 'osterarthritis' theirs is the same. A little stiffness when we first get up and moving, then it's better. When you see the vet check it out with him. Meantime glucosomine and chrondointin (sp) will help and certainly won't help. Chihuahuas need about 200 glucosomine. Ask vet for the doseage. Mine get theirs with the chicken jerky with that stuff already in it. Sue


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

susan davis said:


> This sounds like a little arthritis to me. Just like our 'osterarthritis' theirs is the same. A little stiffness when we first get up and moving, then it's better. When you see the vet check it out with him. Meantime glucosomine and chrondointin (sp) will help and certainly won't help. Chihuahuas need about 200 glucosomine. Ask vet for the doseage. Mine get theirs with the chicken jerky with that stuff already in it. Sue


Thanks, both of my dogs actually already get a glucosamine supplement. Penny just started it after she turned a year old.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with the gang, definitely mention it during your next appointment. 
Hopefully it's just a little stiffness from sleeping. How is she otherwise, on
walks for example? Do you find she is a little less active lately?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I agree with the gang, definitely mention it during your next appointment.
> Hopefully it's just a little stiffness from sleeping. How is she otherwise, on
> walks for example? Do you find she is a little less active lately?


She seems normal on walks, we have been doing our normal 2 walks per day of about 30 minutes each, plus a few potty breaks throughout the day.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd say try to not stress over it the next week, especially since her activity
level is the same and she is not showing signs of pain, and simply have a chat
about it with your vet once you see him, after all it's very soon. But if you really
can't help but worry and feel in your heart that you shouldn't wait a week then
schedule an appointment right away. You know your girl better than any of us,
go with your gut feeling. It's really hard to tell you whether or not it's serious
because it can be so many different things, you know.


----------

